# My rincon pics and some vids



## Kikdrincon (Oct 11, 2011)

Had it for 2 years now and has been a bunch of fun. plan to upgrade to 29.5's after we pick the wife up a 420 then I can swap the 27's to hers.

*Few pics:*



















How we get it across to our cottage in the summer(although now made a trail around the lake)



















































*Vids*
[ame="http://s874.photobucket.com/albums/ab307/kikdurazz/Ashern%20Derby/?action=view&current=MOV04993.mp4"]







[/ame]
[ame="http://s874.photobucket.com/albums/ab307/kikdurazz/Ashern%20Derby/?action=view&current=MOV04995.mp4"]







[/ame]

*Little YouTube vid of my bro and I on a ride*


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty cool!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I like those wide bugs all the way around


----------



## Kikdrincon (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks I'm still undecided if I'll do all wides when I go to the 29.5's but so far liking the all wides for the bugs. Weight might become an issue when in the deep stuff though so I may end up S/W combo instead.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

might cosider a gear reduction with thoes 29.5.. just sayin..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

X2 on the GR....buddy of mine has a rincon with 28 laws and they are a bit too much for it at times, my stepdad used to have one with 28s and he later added a GR and that bike was a total different animal after that. Good looking bike.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Kikdrincon (Oct 11, 2011)

muddaholic 09 said:


> might cosider a gear reduction with thoes 29.5.. just sayin..


Don't need to add what you already have 

BRGR and autoshift module= Big Red Gear Reduction


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

whats the autoshift module? is that to match the computer up with the new gearing from the big red?


----------



## Kikdrincon (Oct 11, 2011)

rubiconrider said:


> whats the autoshift module? is that to match the computer up with the new gearing from the big red?


It ties into the front and rear speed sensors. This way it changes the shift points for the different gears when using auto mode. 

I always use the electric shift but my wife likes to use the auto so bought the module mainly for her.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

oh ok. i had heard the GR messes with the auto shift but i didnt know there was a module to fix it. good to know


----------

